# Feed and water in coop at night



## schac3

My hens go in the coop at night all locked up and safe. Should I put water and feed in the cool for them before I lock them up for the night? I have 4 hens.


----------



## cindy

no, they do just fine with out it.


----------



## trey1432

We keep feed and water in and out of the coop.


----------



## cindy

there's really no reason to keep food and water in the coop at night, after all they go in at night to roost
not to eat and drink and if yours are like mine they eat,drink and forage alllll day long.. then thorughout the day enter
the coop to lay eggs then back out again to do more eating,drinking and foraging. the only time I will put water and food
in the coop is dead of winter my ladies refuse to come out if there's more then 3 inches of snow on the ground last year they stayed
in the coop 3 days straight so needless to say I made sure they had plenty of food and water under those circumstances..


----------



## Apyl

I dont put feed in the coop, and the only reason I put water in there is for the ducks.


----------



## 7chicks

Mine tend to like that last minute bite before going to bed for the night . For that reason I do keep a small amount of food for them in their coop. Their main water source is in their coop at all times. I won't keep food in their run at night. Too tempting for rodents. During the day I keep their food in the run for them. During the warm months anyway. Winter time, both stay in their coop. Our winters are long, cold, and hopefully full of snow. (Got jipped for snow last year.) =(


----------



## trey1432

Ditto - most of mine grab a quick bite prior to roosting, and the pullets eat a bit shortly after the hens vacate. The coop is their main water source, since it doesn't freeze in there.


----------



## grandmachicken

I never have their water in the coop but do have feed. They get a drink first thing in the morning and last thing at night and like a snack inside before going to bed


----------



## rob

i dont put feed or water in the coop.


----------



## silkieboy123

I keep food in there because my coop is for them all the time and the hens only come out on occasion


----------



## Shalva

I do have food and water in the coop but my chickens are going in and out all the time...


----------

